# steps in conditioning racing pigeon before breeding



## sanwakin

whats the steps before pairing up racing pigeons??
conditioning?


----------



## ace in the hole

Most who breed for racing vaccinate, medicate and deworm their breeders before the breeding season. After medicating follow up with a probiotic to help bring back the good gut bacteria. I like to complete this at least three weeks before breeders are put together.

After medicating I put crushed oyster shell in the loft to help them lay eggs with good shells without depleating the hens of calcium.

Bring breeders back to proper weight. If your breeders are over weight you need to adjust their feed to slim them back down. I keep them on this diet untill just a few days before the first young are due to hatch. At that time I start them on an 18% protine feed and it is available to them from sun up till sun down.

The whole idea is to bring the breeders into as close to perfect Health and condition as possable before breeding season.


----------



## sanwakin

thank you very much..


----------

